# IPOD QUESTION!



## GTI_VRsix (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey everyone in Kan-a-da!
I live in Ontario and I just picked up an IPOD 512MB Shuffle. I was talking to BikMak on Vortex and he said I could get an Auxiliary In Adapter and simply plug it into the back of the Monsoon Double Din Head Unit. Anyone know about this, how to do it, where I can get it? Thanks
Aaron


----------



## 12 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: IPOD QUESTION! (GTI_VRsix)*

I was also going to ask about this, I want to buy an ipod instead of burning cds all the time. The guy at the store was telling me you just plug it in using a headphone jack, the thing is my deck doesnt have one....


----------



## lostchild (Oct 7, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1943336
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=509131
I just picked up the belkin car kit today but only because my Aiwa deck has an Auxillary Input.


----------



## MK39920 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (lostchild)*

Or you could buy a BMW 
http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/


----------



## BlueMk3JettaGT (Dec 23, 2004)

Im a Radioshack dude.. and im guessin if your aux in your deck is justa simple red and white RCA... you can buy an adapter at radioshack... they're like 10 bucks, plugs into the earphone jack and comes out as RCA


----------



## flyinggonzo (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (MK39920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK39920* »_Or you could buy a BMW 
http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/
















The BMW implementation sucks. Read the fine print and you'll realize that it doesn't even work on half the cars it sells and only lets you scroll through 5 play lists.


----------



## Initial T (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (flyinggonzo)*

Enfig makes a line in for a stock MKIV radio.


----------



## GTI_VRsix (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Initial T)*

Can you infact just by a RCA input (red/white) and just plug it in the back of the head unit (double-din MonSoon)?
The radio shack idea?
Aaron


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (GTI_VRsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_VRsix* »_Can you infact just by a RCA input (red/white) and just plug it in the back of the head unit (double-din MonSoon)?
The radio shack idea?
Aaron

No. There are no RCA inputs on the stock VW Headunits. You need to get an Enfig adapter or similar to plug into your CD Changer input on the back of your HU (or in the trunk) and then get the RCA cables to plug into the Enfig adapter.


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (mzd)*

There have to be like fifty posts on this topic in this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (melduforx)*

I ship to canada for $50 via USPS.
MY VW iPod page
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------

